# Thanksgiving



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

I am going to stay in killdevel hills thanks giving weekend. I know the fishing action has been really great lately. I'm afraid I may miss out. What's your predictions. I'm hoping the reds are still running.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll be there that week as well...Mirrolures early morning along with fresh bait, various forms of fishbites and whatever my throw-net can net...Hopefully pups, black drum and trout still around...Other species welcome as well. With luck, a little skill, and weather cooperating, catching will be good...GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks saltycaster. Be sure to stay up on your progress. I'll do the same. Happing for tight lines.


----------



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

Man, this cold front can't be good for the week 😣


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll still fish, but front is not what i wanted.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Saturday was warm a


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Heading down to Buxton tonight for the long weekend. Weather looks nice. Sounds like there's still good action down that way.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

SurFeesher said:


> Heading down to Buxton tonight for the long weekend. Weather looks nice. Sounds like there's still good action down that way.


30-50 Big Drum at the Point last few nights and that is probably not counting the 2:00 AM-6:00 AM Shift which is when the Super-Pros Fish.

I do not mind spot burning as I am in Chicago for the Holidays. If someone knows of other hotspots PM to me and I will spot burn them also to help out the Pilgrims in need.

Go and get some, and take a camera operator with you if possible that knows how to post pictures on this site which is near impossible for me anyway.

Thanks G-Man


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm heading down on Friday...

I hope I find the guy that stole my sand spike that was in the sand by the tailgate of my truck Friday night. Probably the same guy who was using clear line and wrapped up about five folks, two of which had A Drum On...then re-casted right over top of me and a couple others. Then wouldn't move to line up with his line.

If you see it, it is white and about 2.5 ft long , white with a slight flare on one end. ;-)
I'm in a white f250 with a VT sticker on the back glass and a Carolina Panthers License Tag.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Can't spot-burn the Point........always high percentage of activity going on there. As for clear line/braid/etc it's always going to happen as the novices try to land that first big fish. Was there this past week and weekend with all the crazies on the beach too, but most will leave right after dark. Just have to try to over-cast them if possible and walk around them especially those that will not take advise to keep their line straight out in front of them and walk with the current ( I know, I tried educating a few with mixed results ). Untangle yourself and keep on moving down the line. And, when flashlights are needed, you'll find most don't have one and will leave once they themselves experience a serious tangle with several other rookies in the dark with no flashlights either.........I just smile when that happens.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> I'm heading down on Friday...
> 
> I hope I find the guy that stole my sand spike that was in the sand by the tailgate of my truck Friday night. Probably the same guy who was using clear line and wrapped up about five folks, two of which had A Drum On...then re-casted right over top of me and a couple others. Then wouldn't move to line up with his line.
> 
> ...


It would help if you had a picture of the Sand spike that way it can be posted on all the internet sites. 

Was Sand spike theft reported to the Park Service and Dare County Sheriff's department?

Locals may be a help also I will let them know to keep an eye out....especially if you post a $$ reward.


----------



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

How did you do saltycaster?
I just got home. I saw a lot of big drum come over the rail. Although I mostly caught dogfish, puffers, and skate while baiting.
I caught a lot of under size trout with jigs.
I also caught some sea mullet that will be cooked this eve.


----------



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

Sounds like a very unique sand spike.
Goodluck on that. LOL
I hate a damn thief.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Garboman said:


> 30-50 Big Drum at the Point last few nights and that is probably not counting the 2:00 AM-6:00 AM Shift which is when the Super-Pros Fish.


 super-pros ...? thanks for that


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Rdatreefrog said:


> Sounds like a very unique sand spike.
> Goodluck on that. LOL
> I hate a damn thief.


It was!!!! (Very unique ;-) )

It was the the white mate to this one pictured had them a really long time too... So If you see it let me know.  (grin)
Was gonna see about getting it put on Milk Cartons in the area......








I guess I should be thankful that's the only thing they took.. There was a Yeti that had a good bit of fresh Cobs, and fatbacks, a Backup Allstar 1509, Tackle bucket that had a couple extra reels, line, tackle etc.. Truck unlocked ... 

Ya ever wish you could catch someone who is taking your sheite knowing you have "the drop" on em?? Regardless of what they were taking, Especially there of all places!!!:fishing:


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I didn't do much down near the point. I fished about 1/2 way between the point and ramp 48. Caught a 13" flounder, a couple small blues, a puffer and a skate. Saw one drum about 30" caught Saturday afternoon in the wind. Also helped a guy land a 4-5' shark Friday. Quite a few of those were caught. They may have run off the drum somewhat. Still had a great time. When fishing is slow, the beer pay the price!:beer:


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> It was!!!! (Very unique ;-) )
> 
> It was the the white mate to this one pictured had them a really long time too... So If you see it let me know.  (grin)
> Was gonna see about getting it put on Milk Cartons in the area......
> ...


......hey Tuna.......anyway you and yours made it to Depaola;s.....funeral???


----------

